# Country flame insert



## jabber71 (Jul 6, 2020)

Can some one help me identify this insert. I know the  brand and serial 20141 from the plate, but nothing else. I just bought this on Facebook marketplace to use by next fall


----------



## bholler (Jul 6, 2020)

Is that a ul tag on the back corner?  Regardless it looks like about 100 other buck copies made in the 80s.  You will need an adapter boot and 8" insulated liner in your chimney to use that.  Do you have room to fit that liner in?


----------



## jabber71 (Jul 9, 2020)

bholler said:


> Is that a ul tag on the back corner?  Regardless it looks like about 100 other buck copies made in the 80s.  You will need an adapter boot and 8" insulated liner in your chimney to use that.  Do you have room to fit that liner in?


I picked it up yesterday. The tag on the back identified it as a country flame model 0 built and tested 1982. My existing fireplace  has a "heataltor" but the opening is 36" wide 22"deep and 21" tall. I have a 8" insulated liner already in place. This stove face is 30" with 2 1/2 flange on either side. the face is 24" tall.  the insert box is 29" wide 10" deep and 19". I have no experience with inserts but I assume this will fit, I have to widen the flanges on either side by 1 1/2 "


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2020)

jabber71 said:


> I picked it up yesterday. The tag on the back identified it as a country flame model 0 built and tested 1982. My existing fireplace  has a "heataltor" but the opening is 36" wide 22"deep and 21" tall. I have a 8" insulated liner already in place. This stove face is 30" with 2 1/2 flange on either side. the face is 24" tall.  the insert box is 29" wide 10" deep and 19". I have no experience with inserts but I assume this will fit, I have to widen the flanges on either side by 1 1/2 "


It doesn't sound like there is enough height to use a rect to 8" round adapter. 
To clarify, is this a heatform style heavy metal fireplace box with a masonry chimney or a Heatilator zero clearance fireplace with a metal chimney?


----------



## jabber71 (Jul 9, 2020)

Not sure but would lean towards Heatilator zero clearance fireplace.  The inside has metal sidewalls with a firebrick back. The entire
chimney has a 8 " line. I would assume take out the glass doors and the bottom trim, then tie in the rectangle to round flue and slide in the insert


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2020)

jabber71 said:


> Not sure but would lean towards Heatilator zero clearance fireplace.  The inside has metal sidewalls with a firebrick back. The entire
> chimney has a 8 " line. I would assume take out the glass doors and the bottom trim, then tie in the rectangle to round flue and slide in the insert
> 
> View attachment 261507


Can you take some more pics of the fireplace?  Mainly the inside of it but also one or two of what you can see of it outside.  If it is a zero clearance unit you cannot put an insert in it.


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2020)

Cute shot. This is why I asked the question after reading the fireplace dimensions.


----------



## jabber71 (Jul 10, 2020)

So I searched last night and figured out it is a "old style heatilator" it has double wall metal on either side and fire bricks in the bottom and back. The top / smoke dome is metal. the flue. It is on a interior wall that it shares with the garage. Above the roof line it is rock.


----------



## bholler (Jul 10, 2020)

I have never seen one like that.  The damper area looks like a zero clearance unit.  But the back wall doesn't really.  I think it is time to have a pro look at it to see what you can safely do.


----------

